# Rocky Mountains zum Testen?



## Christine1 (24. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich will mir ein neues MTB kaufen, aber nicht 'blind'. Im Moment habe ich das Rocky Mountain Element 70 im Kopf, würde es aber gerne mal zum Probefahren ausleihen. Weiss jemand, wo man sich Rocky Mountains im Raum München/Garmisch/ Tirol/Salzburg/Gardasee zum Testen ausleihen kann?
Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp...
Chrisi


----------



## fritzn (24. September 2007)

Rocky hat doch viel mit dem Kleinwalsertal zu tun, evtl. da irgendwo.
Oder Du fragst mal bei MTSports.de in Freising.

Sicher bekomst Du noch bessere Antworten, ich habe selbst noch kein RM in M getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (24. September 2007)

Radsport Rösch in München - klick
MT Sports in Freising - klick
Händlersuche über die Rocky-Homepage - klick
Händlersuche über die Bikeaction-Homepage - klick


----------



## Christine1 (24. September 2007)

danke euch beiden! werde da weiter recherchieren. gar nicht so leicht, das ideale bike zu finden...
servus 
chrisi


----------



## Christine1 (24. September 2007)

danke euch beiden! werde da mal weiter recherchieren. gar nicht so leicht, das richtige bike zu finden...
servus
chrisi


----------



## Sw!tch (24. September 2007)

Also Ich finds eigentlich recht einfach: Es muss Rocky Mountain draufstehen, viel Federweg haben und dann hat man schon gar nicht mehr so viele möglichkeiten


----------



## Christine1 (25. September 2007)

viel Federweg - wie findest du denn das element 70 ?? ;-))


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. September 2007)

Servus Christine....
bin bis morgen noch in München, da kannste noch ein RMX oder ein Flow testen  
zwar bstimmt nicht deine Größe...aber was solls

oans zwoa Suffa...die WIESN ruft


----------



## fritzn (25. September 2007)

Das Element ist ein traumhaftes Rad. 
Alternativen wären das Vertex als Hardtail (leichter) oder das ETS-X (mehr Federwegoptionen).
Würde ich dann alle drei testen, wenn Du schon dabei bist.

Ich liebe mein Element, es passt einfach perfekt.


----------



## ow1 (25. September 2007)

Hier steht alles über das genialste CC-Bike


----------



## Christine1 (26. September 2007)

Über MT Sports in Freising bin ich auf das kleine Berghotel im Kleinwalsertal (das-kleine-berghotel.at) gestossen und kann dort das Element 70 in 18 und 19 Zoll testen. Mache also gleich nächsten Sonntag/Montag einen netten Ausflug dahin. Genial! Nochmal vielen Dank für die Tipps - und Daumen drücken, dass eines davon perfekt passt!
Chrisi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (26. September 2007)

Christine1 schrieb:


> Über MT Sports in Freising bin ich auf das kleine Berghotel im Kleinwalsertal (das-kleine-berghotel.at) gestossen und kann dort das Element 70 in 18 und 19 Zoll testen. Mache also gleich nächsten Sonntag/Montag einen netten Ausflug dahin. Genial! Nochmal vielen Dank für die Tipps - und Daumen drücken, dass eines davon perfekt passt!
> Chrisi



Dann viel Spass mit den Rockys. Was sind denn so deine Masse?  Ich fahre ein 19 " bei 181 cm und 85 cm Schrittlänge. Es gibt ja auch Elements extra für Mädels. Aber ob das wirklich nötig ist musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## subdiver (26. September 2007)

MT Sports in Freising kann ich nur empfehlen  

Was dort an Beratung und Service geboten wird, 
rechtfertigt die lange Anfahrt (für mich) von 65 km.

Man merkt sofort, der Inhaber ist ein Rocky-Verrückter und begeisterter Biker


----------



## fritzn (26. September 2007)

Super, dann kenni mi ja doch aus 

*daumendrück*


----------



## Christine1 (26. September 2007)

ow1 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass mit den Rockys. Was sind denn so deine Masse?  Ich fahre ein 19 " bei 181 cm und 85 cm Schrittlänge. Es gibt ja auch Elements extra für Mädels. Aber ob das wirklich nötig ist musst du selbst entscheiden.



Bin zu groß für die reinen Mädels-Bikes - 178 cm. Die Maße sonst verrat ich aber nicht  ...


----------



## ow1 (26. September 2007)

Christine1 schrieb:


> Bin zu groß für die reinen Mädels-Bikes - 178 cm. Die Maße sonst verrat ich aber nicht  ...



Dann würde ich mal auf 18" tippen. Hast du schon ein Bike das du zum vergleichen hernehmen kannst?

Zu deinen anderen Massen nehme ich jetzt mal an das die ziemlich sportlich sind


----------

